
An Interview with Tim Van Damme of Instagram - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2012/07/16/an-interview-with-tim-van-damme-of-instagram/
======
huhtenberg
He was hired very recently, shortly before the acquisition.

TVD is one of the "superstar" web designers, frequent speaker at various
designer conferences, with a huge following on Dribbble. He himself _is_
notable, but his contributions to Instagram are much less so.

[1] <http://dribbble.com/maxvoltar>

~~~
adamesque
I'm not so sure about that – since he was hired, most screens and nearly all
the Instagram UI icons have been refreshed. He's literally all over the app's
UI right now.

~~~
huhtenberg
Certainly, a refesh. He was not instrumental to defining Instagram as a
recognizable product though, that's my point. He's a great designer, but
labeling him as "of Instagram" is unfair to both him and Instagram's original
designers.

------
sharkweek
For someone who I would assume is pretty busy, he has a great relaxed vibe;
very admirable. I bet it's the bike commuting.

